
Helping Gimp - bondant
https://www.patreon.com/zemarmot
======
bondant
ZeMarmot is an animation movie made with free software, like Gimp. The artist
Jehan Pagès is the second contributor[1] to Gimp. Helping him to fund his
movie is helping fund Gimp.

Since the funding is not very successful at the moment, Jehan may be forced to
withdraw from Gimp from the next year in order to earn a living. So Gimp may
loose one of his biggest contributor.

[1]
[https://www.gimp.org/news/2016/07/13/gimp-2-9-4-released/](https://www.gimp.org/news/2016/07/13/gimp-2-9-4-released/)

